
Desktop Notifications for console logs in browser - harkirat96
https://github.com/hkirat/notification-logger
======
sheer_horror
During development, I have to check the browser's inspector periodically to
see what my console.log()'s are saying. This leads to having two browser
windows open: The browser and the inspector. And in the inspector, I usually
only need to see the console. With these desktop notifications, I can develop
and debug web apps with just two open windows: A single browser window and a
terminal. And it's only adding ~100 lines to your project.

~~~
harkirat96
Exactly :) Thanks for putting it out there

~~~
harkirat96
I'm adding this to the description

------
GnarlyWhale
This is actually a really clever project, not sure why this is the first time
I'm seeing something like this.

~~~
azeirah
I made something similar once, I heavily advise against using it in its
current state, it was just experimental, but it's kinda fun to play around
with.

It's basically a floating console window with added features. It has two main
functions

1\. Notify, call loggy.notify to display a message right in your browser
(instead of in the console) 2\. call loggy(name, value), which is meant to
track real-time values. For example your mouse position, say you loggy('mouse
pos', mousePosition) on every `mousemove` event, it will show you the last
value of `mousePosition` in the floating console window. It's like an fps
tracker you see in games, constantly updating

It has some other useful features too, it shows diffs between objects every
loggy(..) call, and some really weird features I forgot about.

It's fun to play around with, paste the gist in your console and then run this
code as an example

var count = 1; setInterval(function () { loggy('hello', 5); count += 1;
loggy.notify('we've counted ' \+ count + ' times now!'); }, 1000);

[https://gist.github.com/Azeirah/0e558c439bd59646863a31540aa2...](https://gist.github.com/Azeirah/0e558c439bd59646863a31540aa2534c)

------
brak1
Am i missing something here?

Wouldn't it be easier as a browser extension that just gives a notification
every time console.log is called?

~~~
rsoto
It can be both, just as Livereload: you can add it as a script, or as a
extension (which adds that script)

------
newtons_bodkin
Very neat. Plan to take a look at the source code later today. I was thinking
of doing a chrome extension that accomplished the same goal, but just used a
small pane on the bottom right instead of notifications.

------
Globz
Great job, really useful!

